# Why it's important to find the right breeder.



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

These 20 vizslas were seized from a puppy mill in Georgia, and are now in the care Airsong Angels Rescue.
People just see pictures of the cute puppies online, and not the conditions these dogs endure. 
A lot of vetting, fosters, and funds before any of the dogs can be adopted. 

I know we sound preachy, when we tell people to contact club breeder referrals. Or do more research before buying a pup. And the better breeders can be picky, on who buys their pups.
The pictures below tell the story of what happens, when this is not done.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

always do a visit too, please try and see dam and sire in their home environment, not always possible with the sire I know, do your research, pick a reputable breeder and force the puppy farms to shut down for good.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Tampa Bay Vizsla Rescue will be helping Airsong, and taking a couple of the puppies to Florida .
Two of the adult females are pregnant, I'm hoping some of the other vizsla rescues also help.


----------



## Starrpath (Nov 7, 2017)

AirsongsAngels has a pretty good handle on this situation with multiple other state Vizsla rescues offering help. For folks that might want to adopt the best course of action is to contact them at
https://www.facebook.com/AirsongsAngelsInc/ or
https://www.facebook.com/LadyAirson...4rRIL4mc4OtP2ZrhL4zrg_0qEClbILY5spjLtAUqDri5k or Laurie Cahill http://vcaweb.org/rescue/contacts.shtml


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No doubt, Kat has it undercontroll. 
She's been in rescue for sometime. 
It's always good to see the rescue organizations working together, when the need arises.

She also has a Amazon wish list.
She has collars on the way from my family.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Along with the vizslas surrendered, there are Weimaraners, a GSP, and Weim/Vizsla mixes. They are all from the same breeder.
These dogs joined Lifeline rescue in Florida. 
http://www.lifelinedogrescue.org/


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just because we all like puppy pictures.
A picture of them before joining rescue, and after joining rescue in Florida.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

texasred said:


> Just because we all like puppy pictures.
> A picture of them before joining rescue, and after joining rescue in Florida.


They sure are cute. Hopefully they all can adjust be adoptable soonish


----------

